
Elephants Are Very Scared of Bees. That Could Save Their Lives - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/26/science/bees-elephants-.html
======
icebraining
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16246604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16246604)

~~~
mcguire
I think you mean
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251029)

~~~
icebraining
Oops. Yeah, thanks!

